# Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. September 2010)

*Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. September 2010)

*Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Die Extended ist ja mal der Hammer! Hätte ich nicht schon TW würde ich zuschlagen. Für alle die es noch nicht haben: schlagt zu! Es ist allemal besser als Oblivion


----------



## Schattenschritt (3. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Die Extended ist ja mal der Hammer! Hätte ich nicht schon TW würde ich zuschlagen. Für alle die es noch nicht haben: schlagt zu! Es ist allemal besser als Oblivion



*NICHTS* kommt an Oblivion ran!


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*



Schattenschritt schrieb:


> *NICHTS* kommt an Oblivion ran!


Ist halt Geschmackssache
Ich fand Oblivion einfach langweilig, Morrowind war gut, aber Oblivion naja
Oblivion kommt ganz klar nicht an Two Worlds oder die Gothic Serie ran! 
Ich wusst's dass ich mit meinem Kommi wieder sowas lostrete
Is ja nur ne Meinung wie viele andere auch


----------



## belle (3. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Wahrscheinlich gibts da fast so viele Meinungen wie Leute im Forum, aber ich finde wiederum die komplette The Elder Scrolls Serie (inkl. Oblivion, Freiheit und Mod-Möglichkeiten waren sehr gut) und Two Worlds 1 (wahrsch. auch Teil 2...) besser als alle Gothic Teile (keine Mods, keine totale Handlungsfreiheit, steife Animationen).


----------



## Razor2408 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Nettes Paket


----------



## Einer von Vielen (4. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass der zweite Teil auf Ende September verschoben wurde...


----------



## cyco99 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Two Worlds Vollversion + Extras + 3 x PCGH-DVD-Ausgabe für 10,50 Euro inkl. Versand [Anzeige]*

Two Worlds und Oblivion sehen zwar ähnlich aus und haben ein entsprechendes Szenario, lassen sich aber nicht wirklich vergleichen. 
Oblivion bietet eine umfangreiche und abwechslungsreiche Story mit viel Handlungsfreiheit. 
Two Worls bietet eine gute und schnelle Spielmechanik und ist ein tolles Grinder-Spiel. Die Story spielt bei Two Worlds jedoch kaum eine Rolle.
Beide Spiele haben mir sehr gut gefallen und das PCGH-Angebot ist wirklich nicht schlecht.


----------

